# My D.I.Y cold smoke generator



## clipol

Take a peak at my homemade smoke generator 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








And the smoke goes through extraction duct



Thanks for watching.


----------



## woodcutter

Looks like nice blue smoke!


----------



## clipol

Woodcutter said:


> Looks like nice blue smoke!


Cheers Woodcutter!

I am just smoking my first ever load of sausages 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Will post some photos once finished.


----------



## baz senior

Looking good mate.
Iam in the process of building one as well, based on Grill Dads design, with the cocktail shaker. But I have gone and bought  a stainless steel biscuit tin, which is bigger and will have a try with them at the weekend.

My mate wants me to build him one as well now.


----------



## baz senior

I had a good day down the shed today, and got the cabinet sorted out.
I now have three shelves, made from cake cooling racks, one in the bottom drawer and two in the top one. I just have to connect the smoke generator to the cabinet now and I can give it it's first smoke. I won't be putting food in the first time, just to cure it and see what temperature it runs at.
I'll get pics sorted when I get a minute.


----------



## baz senior

I have had more fun down the shed, and now have a completed and working cold smoker, and Iam real happy with it.

I fired it up this morning, and ran it at full throttle to both cure the cabinet, and see how long it would run. It works perfectly, and went for two and a half hours before running out of fuel.

My friend, who lives two doors away, also has built a cold smoker. This is a four drawer filing cabinet, and he has put the flue straight through the wall of both the cabinet and his shed. He's got a bit more work to do, but is basically there.
Here's some piccies for your inspection.

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/BBQBAZ/library/Cold Smoking?sort=3&page=1

I now have to get hold of something to put in it and see how it turns out. Even if I need to, with it being a small cabinet, I can chuck in the ProQ smoker and leave it going over night.
Happy Day's.:biggrin:


Thanks for all your idea's and help.


----------



## clipol

Check out my other posts about smoking a fish or a ham using a smoke generator! ;)


----------

